# Dubber with A3 question



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

My 06 Dub has soft brakes that have been diagnosed as "normal" by Dub techs and forum users alike. The dealership even grabbed a couple of sets of keys and we got the same results.








>Are the brakes in an A3 soft? 
>When performing an emergency stop, do they continue to the floor like mine do in my Dub?


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Dubber with A3 question (RP-1)*

*Thanks for the help*








Going back to the cool side 
<------------'


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Dubber with A3 question (RP-1)*

Hey RP1.... assuming you're looking for A3s built on the same platform as your Jetta, you'll need to ask in the A3 & S3 (8P) forum... this one deals with first generation A3s on the same platform as the Golf / Jetta mk IV.


----------



## panzrwagn (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Dubber with A3 question (RP-1)*

No, not normal at all. A3s have a nice hard pedal. And NO brake pedal that goes to the floor is safe.







Period.
Raise some hell.







Get VW regional involved. Call a consumer advocate group. Remind them how many product liability lawyers are foaming at the mouth for this kind of case.
Then, get some stainless brake lines, Some Motul brake fluid, some good pads like Ferodo 2500 or Axxis/PBR Metal Masters and get the system properly bled. ABS accumulators are notorious for getting air in them. This may cost $300-400 bucks, but it's worth every penny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any dealer that would tell you something like that and put your life - and others - at risk is a freaking moron.


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Dubber with A3 question (panzrwagn)*

I agree but they even pulled a couple at random off the lot and they are the same. Not a very comfortable feeling for a family guy. Thanks guys, I'm going A3 next.


----------

